# How musical is the Mirage Prestige S10 vs STF-2?



## skool (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, I am looking at getting subwoofer to use for music/HT in a medium living. I want to get a musical sub that will also work for movies as well. Looking at the current price range of under $400, is the Mirage Prestige S10 comparable with the Hsu STF-2? I have heard much praise other mirage subwoofers such as the Omni S8 and S10 in term of their musical articulation. Since the Prestige series is a step above the Omni lineup, could I expect similar or better performance as well? On the contrary, the STF-2 does also have many positive reviews. Does anybody heard both? If so, could you comment which is better for music, STF-2 or Prestige S10?

Also, is the Prestige S10 basically the same as the Energy ESW-V10? Thanks.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Also, take a look at this sub $429. http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

drdoan said:


> Also, take a look at this sub $429. http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm


I second that!

SVS makes the best bang for buck sub available.


----------



## skool (Mar 9, 2009)

I looked into the unit already. Although it does have a very good specs, I heard some comments that it's better in HT than in music. Does the PB10 offer much more usable output from 25-62 Hz compare to the STF-2?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

:hissyfit:
[Rant-On] :rant:
It always bothers me when I hear nebulous comments about a subwoofer being more "musical". Just what is really the difference? Low harmonic distortion? Only even order harmonics (that is odd harmonics appreciably lower)? No "chuffing" from a port at high volumes? Phase delay of audible low frequencies (a port tuned too high can cause this)? Location of the subwoofer in the room causes bad frequency response due to room effects?

Things like a proper measured analysis of actual frequency response at the listening position with Room Equalizer Wizard can show real performance and best location for a given subwoofer. Measuring the actual distortion products with short high level tones can reveal the accuracy of a given subwoofer.

Phase delay issues can be solved by having reflex ports tuned to frequencies below audible -- but still felt. Or just use a sealed subwoofer and give up on the 3 dB gain in SPL from porting.

Have adequate SPL capability when using subwoofer(s) so they do not have to be driven too hard and distort.

This "musical" criteria should be measureable by science and engineering techniques -- not mumbo jumbo.
[/Rant-On] :duck:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Put in simple terms if a sub is good for movies it will have no problem with music as movies are far more demanding of a sub than music is.


----------



## skool (Mar 9, 2009)

bobgpsr said:


> :hissyfit:
> [Rant-On] :rant:
> It always bothers me when I hear nebulous comments about a subwoofer being more "musical". Just what is really the difference? Low harmonic distortion? Only even order harmonics (that is odd harmonics appreciably lower)? No "chuffing" from a port at high volumes? Phase delay of audible low frequencies (a port tuned too high can cause this)? Location of the subwoofer in the room causes bad frequency response due to room effects?
> 
> ...


While I respect your comments, I have to disagree a little bit. In my opinion, there is such a thing as being more "musical." Sound is subjective and we all know that. That is why many prefer to demo the products before purchase, whether it's speakers or subwoofers. However, one can only demo so much with so little audio brick-and-mortar stores that really offer bang-for-the-buck subwoofers. Anyway, just because a speaker or sub measured objectively flat doesn't not mean it sounds "better" than any other subs that may not measured so good. Does one only rely on specs to make his/her sub purchase? Each sub driver delivers different sound characteristics and thus one can sound "better" than another to different people. Hsu subs have been and still are design with music in mind rather than just low end extension and thus are favorably reviewed by owners for their musical articulation. That is why I've asked about the STF-2, which is in my price at the moment. I threw in the Prestige S10 because it is comparable to the STF-2 specs-wise and it's on sale currently.


----------

